
Advice for indies - raganwald
http://inessential.com/?comments=1&postid=3564
======
jwilliams
I think the "have a plan B,C,D" point is important.

However, I think it's also important to have the right Plan A. Plan A needs to
build something and get it out there - it needs to be the plan where you work
hard and deliver.

If Plan A involves others coming to the party (e.g. a sudden investment)
you're tying yourself to too many intangibles. Plan B should be "what if some
investment comes along"?.. Your plan A needs to be flexible enough to
accommodate these things when they come along - they can't be built-ins.

In my view - Plan A needs to be the most likely, if slightly pessimistic
scenario.

